# Interessantes Jobangebot



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2020)

​


----------



## frank63 (8 Apr. 2020)

Hey Rolli, hast Du die Adresse?? :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2020)

frank63 schrieb:


> Hey Rolli, hast Du die Adresse?? :thumbup:



Leider nicht soso


----------



## Max100 (8 Apr. 2020)

"Das ist nach meiner Kenntnis...irgendwo auf dem flachen Land...


----------



## Punisher (8 Apr. 2020)

ich hätt Zeit


----------



## comatron (8 Apr. 2020)

Da wird sich schon ein kräftiger Spargelstecher melden.


----------

